# Can someone please tell me what this pin thing is called (that goes on my hitch)?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Can someone please tell me what this is called? I need to get a replacement and I have no idea how to search for it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that style is a coupler pin


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi AC
Generically, 'em are called "Clevis Pins". They come in lots of different sizes and styles. I would have called that one a "Hitch Pin". A "Coupler Pin" would be a bit more specific, I suppose. You'll find them most anywhere a trailer is involved; my horse trailer has 5 or 6 on it in different locations. My compact tractor has even more.
They get lost and mangled; keep a spare or two in your glove box. Here is one at Lowes for $4. Be sure to check pin diameter and length before placing an order.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-2-75-in-Square-Wire-Lock-Pin/3024939?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-ggl-_-LIA_HDW_126_Fastening-_-3024939-_-0-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMInID6oaiH9AIVBDI4Ch0fqQxUEAYYBCABEgI6LPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

In your local Tractor Supply.
Look where the farm tractor things are..
Hardware stores, Lowe's and Home Depot also have these...as George showed.

I found them on Amazon.... $8.99 for a 10 pack assorted...








Amazon.com: CZC AUTO Shaft Locking Pin 10 Pieces Trailer Coupler Pin, Dia 1/4 Inch Safety Coupler Pin for Farm Lawn Garden Wagons Trailer Hitches Couplers Towing, Square and Arch, Heavy Duty : Automotive


Buy CZC AUTO Shaft Locking Pin 10 Pieces Trailer Coupler Pin, Dia 1/4 Inch Safety Coupler Pin for Farm Lawn Garden Wagons Trailer Hitches Couplers Towing, Square and Arch, Heavy Duty: Automotive - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




Do measure and or bring it with you so you get the correct size and shape in your local store..
These are not expensive and do *not* need to be...
Yes, another of those items it doesn't hurt to have a extra one or two around and they don't break the bank to purchase and just sit around unused.
🐴


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks! Yes, good thinking, I will get a couple of them to have around...

A followup question: this one on Lowes says it's a 2.5 inch pin:


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-2-5-in-Square-Wire-Lock-Pin/3024937?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-ggl-_-LIA_HDW_126_Fastening-_-3024937-_-0-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjw8p2MBhCiARIsADDUFVEWkkRDh0oleR6kXsy5-KYpKKF99r94wlOtL2GmRhP23j3nEP-MXdkaAooiEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



Does that mean the longest part of the pin is 2.5 inches, or the effective size of the pin is 2.5 inches, or the bar it's meant to fit is 2.5 inches?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

They measure 3/8" rod diameter x 2.5" long...that is what mine is.
They come in different diameter and length...just take it with you and if not sure ask someone working in the department to help you match it for the same...
🐴...


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

When you go to get the replacement I would also advise you to get a couple of them and keep a spare in the truck so you have an extra one if the one you are using gets lost. 
I have two of them as spares.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Keep a spare in your glove box, a couple in a tack box in the trailer and 2 or 3 in a drawer in the barn or the house, wherever you keep your horsey accessories. Whatever you do, don't give them to your husband and trust him to put them in the roll away, when you need one you won't be able to find it and he won't remember what he did with it. Can you tell I'm speaking from experience?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We have put a thin chain on our pin so it can't get "lost" then screwed it to the side of the trailer tongue.
So far since we did that "I" have not lost or misplaced the pin when hubby hitches up for me...  
🐴...


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> Does that mean the longest part of the pin is 2.5 inches, or the effective size of the pin is 2.5 inches, or the bar it's meant to fit is 2.5 inches?


There just ain't no way to know. I would assume it is the working length, but you know what they say about _Assume_: "Don't assume; it makes an a** outta you and me." :-D
If you call Lowes, they won't know either, but you might talk someone into measuring one for you. As HLG suggests, best bet is to take it with you and match it up.
I don't think Homely Despot carries much of this sort of thing. I've found them at Lowes, Tractor Supply, Ace . . .
In an emergency, you can use an appropriate sized nut -n- bolt, a big nail bent so it can't escape, or even a length of fence wire; in this instance its only purpose is a "safety" to keep the hitch mechanism closed. Trailer hitches I have used all have a latch of some sort that is the primary retainer.
Note that in some applications, clevis pins can be load bearing. In this case size really _does_ matter.
On the subject of spares:
Note that the receiver on your truck is held in place by a large clevis pin, usually with a wire clip retainer. It's a good idea to keep a spare one of these in your truck as well, and _also_ to get in the habit of checking this item every time before driving off. "Shi . . ." Oops; I mean "DooDoo doth occur", and having one go AWOL on the road is unthinkable. (Also I have heard stories of disgruntled backcountry users removing them from ATV trailers. Have a spare on hand.) Also, you can get a receiver pin that locks in place, which might be a good idea in any event. FWIW, this is an example of a "load-bearing" clevis pin.


----------

